# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  We will be posting live updates from the Inside 3D Printing event on April 3 and 4

## Eddie

Stay tuned to this folder for updates live from the Inside 3D Printing event, including photos, blurbs, and more!  If you are at the event be sure to let us know what you find most interesting at the show!

Eddie

----------

